# Active Duty Military... Free Healthcare!



## chironeuroforlife

Hey fellow 2coolers, I am an intern at Texas Chiropractic College Moody Healthcare Clinic located in Pasadena, Texas. All active Duty and their dependants are absolutely FREE. I wanted to pass this along because I am a Marine Corps veteran. This includes full physical examination, xrays if needed and blood work/urinalysis. Everything is FREE, endless amount of treatment, can come as often as needed, never have to pay. This is a great opportunity to see what Chiropractic has to offer, schedule your appointment today with a fellow 2cooler. Even open on Saturdays! 

Cell number.... 360-601-7904.... Call anytime... I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Bobby

I thought all active duty military got free medical care? They did when I was in the AF.


----------



## essayons75

Bobby said:


> I thought all active duty military got free medical care? They did when I was in the AF.


When I was in, 2005, Chiropractic work was not paid for for the family and service members had to schedule with a post chiropractor, who was usually booked 6 months in advance.

Is this a policy of the Texas Chiropractic College, or a military program? Good deal either way.


----------



## Bobby

essayons75 said:


> When I was in, 2005, Chiropractic work was not paid for for the family and service members had to schedule with a post chiropractor, who was usually booked 6 months in advance.
> 
> Is this a policy of the Texas Chiropractic College, or a military program? Good deal either way.


It was when I was in the AF. I know cause I spent 9 days in the hospital with a back injury and they (AF) paid for all of it including the chiropractor.


----------



## chironeuroforlife

This is offered through Texas Chiropractic College that I thought I would pass along... It is a great deal! I have to see so many patients to graduate so I would like to extend this offer to help out the troops. Please let anyone you know in the area about this and have them contact me to set up an appointment. Thank you so much


----------



## V-Bottom

They probably bill the govt. anyway. Active duty personnel..freebie...its a benefit


----------



## chironeuroforlife

*?*



V-Bottom said:


> They probably bill the govt. anyway. Active duty personnel..freebie...its a benefit


Actually we don't bill it to the government??? The clinic takes a "hit" on it to support the troops. Thanks


----------

